# muchas pez velas



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

The weather has improved, we went from fishing 8 to 12 foot seas on Monday to 6-8 to 3-4s and are able to run a little further north. Yesterday was beautiful and today will be also. Found big giant bait schools with lots of fish on them. Caught eight sails yesterday but had a lot more bites and who knows how many swimming in the spread. Every day we have also been clipped by at least one wahoo bite, three yesterday. Might have to rig a bait with a bit of wire.Travis Smith is down this week with a great camera and lense and really has some cool pictures from the tower. We are fishing another five days and then home for a bit so will post some them.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

How was the fishing yesterday and today????


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are some of the pictures i was able to get...


----------

